

Unix Windowing Terminal System Blit, 1982, Bell Labs - dryicerx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waTL1abCm9I

======
daeken
I've spent the last two days implementing VGA and basic graphics support in my
OS, and it's great to watch this and see something I know I can implement in a
short period of time with what I've already built. Good for morale if nothing
else.

------
mahmud
_Unix compilers are slow, so to entertain myself while I am waiting, I can
play Asteroids!_

Good lord. The whole video had an underlying tone of _fun_.

I have read this repeatedly and heard it in person from several older
engineers: "unix is a toy", "unix is for playing video games and writing term
papers", "unix is for usenet", etc.

During that time, if I was a buttoned down government or corporate programmer
with IBM and Honeywell training, jockeying Cobol, assembly and Fortran, I too
would eschew this newfangled game-playing computer.

[Edit: I was gonna say Dan Ingalls invented bitblit operation that made 2d
graphics possible, then I saw he had a hand in the production of the video as
well ;-) ]

------
dryicerx
_When I want to compile a program, I don't have to exit the program, I just go
to another layer and type make_

Although my current setup for editing and compiling is still eerily identical
to that.

